# Hindi: Fold/Crease (noun and verb)- What is the Hindi equivalent of तह/शिकन?



## Aryaved

Hi folks, I was just wondering what the Hindi equivalent of _fold _(as in wrinkle in a piece of cloth). 

If wrinkle is सिलवट or सिकुड़न or झुर्री, then what are the verbal forms of a fold in Hindi (from Urdu there is तहाना, तह करना, तह लगाना or शिकन पड़ना) as in to fold clothes (and in the same vain or fold a piece of paper, or fold something over something)?

-चिपटाना?
-मोड़ना?
-लपेटना?


----------



## Aryaved

-ओढ़ना?


----------



## Qureshpor

I would say "silvaT Daalnaa".


----------



## desi4life

Aryaved said:


> Hi folks, I was just wondering what the Hindi equivalent of _fold _(as in wrinkle in a piece of cloth).
> 
> If wrinkle is सिलवट or सिकुड़न or झुर्री, then what are the verbal forms of a fold in Hindi (from Urdu there is तहाना, तह करना, तह लगाना or शिकन पड़ना) as in to fold clothes (and in the same vain or fold a piece of paper, or fold something over something)?
> 
> -चिपटाना?
> -मोड़ना?
> -लपेटना?



Well, तह, शिकन, तहाना, तह करना, तह लगाना and शिकन डालना (शिकन पड़ना would mean "to be creased/wrinkled") are Hindi. I understand the intent of your question, but it would be linguistically more accurate to ask for Indic equivalents of Perso-Arabic terms rather than Hindi vs. Urdu, as there is a considerable degree of overlap between the two languages.

I agree about सिलवट डालना and another option is चुन्नट डालना


----------



## Alfaaz

Aryaved said:
			
		

> … I was just wondering what the Hindi equivalent of _fold _(as in wrinkle in a piece of cloth). …


 _bal, silvaT_


			
				Aryaved said:
			
		

> ...then what are the verbal forms of a fold in Hindi (from Urdu there is तहाना, तह करना, तह लगाना or शिकन पड़ना) ...


_kapRe tah lagaanaa - kapRe lapeTnaa
shikan paRnaa - bal paRnaa, silvaT paRnaa
_
_duhraanaa_ is also present (depending on context).


----------



## Aryaved

Thank you for the prompt answers @Alfaaz ji, @desi4life ji, and @Qureshpor ji!


----------



## amiramir

Two things:

1) for posterity's sake, there is a related thread here

2) when you are in water too long and your skin gets wrinkled, do we also say: mere khaal meiN (par?) silvateiN haiN? or is there something more idiomatic?

Thank you.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ merii jild/chamRii par jhuriyaaN paR ga'ii haiN.


----------



## amiramir

Thanks, @Qureshpor ! Learnt a new word. Pls do correct me if I am wrong, but I will assume jhurii is the word for a wrinkle on skin in general (on faces, etc.) Out of interest, why wouldn't you use khaal above? Does it not fit the context?


----------



## marrish

Sorry to chip in but if you're learning this as a new word, it's better you learn it without a typo which has crept in above, "wrinkle" is झुर्री جھُرّی jhu*rr*ii.


----------



## amiramir

Thank you so much @ marrish saahib!


----------



## littlepond

For me, "jhurrii" is only used for a wrinkle got with old age, diseases, etc., not because of staying under water for too long. I would use "sikuRan" or "bal" for the water case.


----------



## HindiMurkh

I am a little late to this but, my family and people around me always used _kapRe sametna. When I look up sametna on Google it says to "crush" yet if you were to look up "kapRe sametna" it comes up with "folding clothes". Maybe someone can expand on this discrepancy._


----------



## Qureshpor

HindiMurkh said:


> I am a little late to this but, my family and people around me always used _kapRe sametna. When I look up sametna on Google it says to "crush" yet if you were to look up "kapRe sametna" it comes up with "folding clothes". Maybe someone can expand on this discrepancy._


You are right about folding clothes (kapRe sameTnaa). But I think the thread is about a fold, a wrinkle etc


----------



## HindiMurkh

Qureshpor said:


> You are right about folding clothes (kapRe sameTnaa). But I think the thread is about a fold, a wrinkle etc



I was answering the second part of @Aryaved's post about the verbal form of a fold where he offered 3 of his guesses on what "folding clothes" might be


----------



## littlepond

Yes, "taih karnaa" and "sameTnaa" are the usual wordings used in Hindi for folding clothes, paper, etc.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I wonder if just  *lakiir* would also apply for the skin, as in

_duaa meN jab maiN haath uThauuN / dekhuuN tujhe lakiiroN meN_

or that would only apply to the lines of the hand, in a destiny/palm-reading way


----------



## littlepond

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> or that would only apply to the lines of the hand, in a destiny/palm-reading way



Only to that (or, of course, real "lakiireN" - lines).


----------



## bakshink

khaal is not ok in Hindi or I would say it is crude although " Khaal udhedna" , " Baal ki khaal untaarna" are used as phrase. Proper word for skin is twacha त्वचा. Even chamdi चमड़ी though used is avoided in good script. Khaal actually is used in context of skinning the animals or when speaking of the animal hide. Folding the clothes is कपड़े तह करना | Whether it is from old age or because of staying in water, wrinkling of skin is झुरियाँ, I don't know of another word. समेटना is used in context of finishing the work. I don't think kapade sametna can be used for folding the laundry.


----------



## littlepond

^ "khaal" is very commonly used in Hindi; of course, it is also used for animal skin. "chamRii" (which gives "chamRaa" - leather) is the more common word for animal hide - though also used for people's skins sometimes (e.g., when a teacher whips someone).

As for "kapRe sameTnaa", that's a very common Hindi phrase, as is "kapRoN kii taih karnaa". "sameTnaa" does not have just the exclusive meaning of finishing one's work.


----------

